# 100.000 tote Fische im Meer vor Frankreich



## DenizJP (8. Februar 2022)

Habe mir Fotos von dem Trawler angeschaut....

das Stock-Foto da oben wird der Sache nicht wirklich gerecht ^^


----------



## Minimax (8. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Habe mir Fotos von dem Trawler angeschaut....
> 
> das Stock-Foto da oben wird der Sache nicht wirklich gerecht ^^


Absolut, ich hab auch mal gegoogelt. Die 'Margiris' ist das fischereiliche Äquivalent eines Sternenzerstörers.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Februar 2022)

betreiben  die Leser eben die Recherche , warum  nicht

Warum soll man ein Schiff verbieten , weil wer auch immer vermutlich Scheisse baut?
Das ist so dumm , wie generelle Geschwindigkeitsregeln , weil ein Tscheche mit 400 über die Autobahn brettert  oder sollte man dei Autobahn verbieten?



https://www.google.com/search?q=margiris+schiff&client=firefox-b-d&sxsrf=APq-WBubLDhvJu86ocXj_E0bQPaRJ0sN3A:1644325079961&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&vet=1&fir=LAKT8KHkv0-gWM%2CCsUNhR0JuKSj7M%2C%2Fm%2F0lq10bx%3BFL7xKil_QaKMSM%2C_Ws-eO5xe_JXkM%2C_%3BcvJlq4-NVQHM1M%2CmHLMDctowOhe_M%2C_%3B1RP_gpE8wLJ6HM%2CJe0T3xmZ8nPc2M%2C_%3B6BnAzG7rdAIzPM%2CfJdu6IXDhCQSmM%2C_&usg=AI4_-kSy-azWh2DpCwjYxYdRxVg07uzZpg&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwj02qSilPD1AhW8SvEDHbFFD0EQ_B16BAgjEAE#imgrc=FL7xKil_QaKMSM​


----------



## rippi (8. Februar 2022)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass gewerbliche Fischerei sowieso verboten werden sollte, stammt der Entsorgungsverdacht von Sea Shepherd, also ist es wahrscheinlich gelogen.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Februar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass gewerbliche Fischerei sowieso verboten werden sollte, stammt der Entsorgungsverdacht von Sea Shepherd, also ist es wahrscheinlich gelogen.


ne , aber man könnte ja spenden;-)))  wenigstens Gemeinnützig der Trupp?? sonst nix Spende


----------



## Rheinangler (8. Februar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass gewerbliche Fischerei sowieso verboten werden sollte, stammt der Entsorgungsverdacht von Sea Shepherd, also ist es wahrscheinlich gelogen.


Sorry, aber ich kann Dir nicht ganz folgen. Einerseits schreibst Du sehr pauschal, dass gewerbliche Fischerei verboten werden sollte - stellst aber den sehr berechtigten Verdacht son Sea Shepherd als gelogen dar... Wie passt das zusammen?


----------



## rippi (8. Februar 2022)

Weil ich sowohl gewerbliche Fischerei als auch Sea Shepherd ablehne. Ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch.


----------



## Rheinangler (8. Februar 2022)

Meine Meinung dazu - Fangschiffe haben grundsätzlich auch Ihre Berechtigung, schließlich muss der Fisch, den die Menschen auf dem Teller haben wollen, auch irgendwer fangen. Im großen Stil geht das nur über gewerbliche, auch große Fischerboote.

Allerdings muss über die Fangmethoden der gewerblichen Fischerei diskutiert werden - auch die verbotenen Rückwürfe müssen berücksichtigt und schonungslos offen gelegt und hart bestraft werden. 

Jeder der tot zurück geworfenen Fische hätte sinnvoll verwertet werden können. Diese Praxis ist zutiefst naturverachtend und alles andere als nachhaltig.

Das unerwünschter Beifang wieder ins Meer entsorgt wird ist aber leider nicht neu. Das es trotzdem weiterhin erfolgt deckt nur auf, dass die Strafen nicht empfindlich genug sind. Es finden sich sogar Politmarionetten, die sowas noch bagatellisieren - ganz nach dem Motto, jeder zurückgeworfene Fisch wird von der Natur verwertet und ist insofern auch nicht verloren. Blöd nur, dass ein toter Fisch für die Erhaltung seiner Art erstmal wertlos ist - ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## rippi (8. Februar 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Es finden sich sogar Politmarionetten, die sowas noch bagatellisieren - ganz nach dem Motto, jeder zurückgeworfene Fisch wird von der Natur verwertet und ist insofern auch nicht verloren. Blöd nur, dass ein toter Fisch für die Erhaltung seiner Art erstmal wertlos ist - ganz im Gegenteil.


Richtig, so wird ja auch das Mindestmaß beim Angeln legitimiert. Ein ebenso großer Missstand.


----------



## Rheinangler (8. Februar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Weil ich sowohl gewerbliche Fischerei als auch Sea Shepherd ablehne. Ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch.


In meinen Augen ist da schon ein Widerspruch - auch wenn man Sea Shepherd nicht mag (kenne die Gründe nicht), würde ich deren Aussage in der Sache nicht anzweifeln. 
Dafür ist das Thema der illegalen Rückwürfe und Überfischung der Meere leider viel zu brisant und auch nicht neu. Nur durch solche Offenlegungen entsteht politischer Druck - ansonsten läuft alles so weiter. Politik und Lobbyisten liegen sich in den Armen und das Ökosystem Meer geht vor die Hunde. Schau Dir an was mit unserer Ostsee und den Dorschbeständen passiert ist - jahrelanger, politisch gedeckter, Raubbau haben zum Zusammenbruch der Bestände geführt. 

Auch wir Angler sollten daher froh sein, dass es solche Organisationen gibt die sich aktiv für den Schutz der Meere einsetzen.


----------



## Rheinangler (8. Februar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Richtig, so wird ja auch das Mindestmaß beim Angeln legitimiert. Ein ebenso großer Missstand.


Darüber kann man auch diskutieren, stimmt. Ein untermaßiger Fisch, der einen Rückwurf offensichtlich nicht überleben würde, sollte meiner Meinung nach auch vom Angler verwertet werden dürfen. Allerdings setzt das immer einen ordnungsgemäßen Umgang durch den Angler mit dem Fisch voraus. Und auch in unserer Zunft gibt es leider genug Idioten, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen und alles kaputt kloppen würden, wenn sie denn dürften. Insofern macht dann eine Regulierung durch Mindestmaße schon Sinn, denn mit der Angel gefangene Fische überleben einen Rückwurf schon zu einem gutem Prozentsatz.


----------



## Astacus74 (8. Februar 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Und auch in unserer Zunft gibt es leider genug Idioten, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen und alles kaputt kloppen würden,


Genau deswegen sollen ja Untermaßige Fische nicht entnommen werden, das gefällt mir auch das in verwertbarer Fisch, wenn auch zu klein, entsorgt werden muß.
Aber diesen einigen wenigen die das ausnützen würden ist dies geschuldet.
Andere Lösungen wären sinnvoller ich habe da aber keine Idee



Gruß Frank


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Andere Lösungen wären sinnvoller ich ahbe da aber keine Idee


Hallo,

bei uns dürfen nur lebensfähige Fische wieder zurückgesetzt werden. Ist ein untermaßiger oder in der Schonzeit gefangener Fisch sehr schwer verletzt, so muss er entnommen werden und zählt natürlich auf das Tageslimit.
Geht ja auch nach dem Tierschutzgesetz gar nicht anders. Früher gabs da noch ziemlich seltsame Regelungen, aus den 1960ern ist mir da noch in Erinnerung, dass bei einem solchen Falle ein Zeuge (wo bekommt man den so schnell her?) herbeizuholen ist und der Fisch unter Belassung des Hakens im Beisein des Zeugen zu vergraben ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Astacus74 (8. Februar 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ass bei einem solchen Falle ein Zeuge (wo bekommt man den so schnell her?) herbeizuholen ist und der Fisch unter Belassung des Hakens im Beisein des Zeugen zu vergraben ist.


Das mit dem vergraben wurde uns damals auch erzählt (mitte 90er) bislang hatte ich erst 2 mal das Problem mit Hechten,
das war aber auch noch zu Junganglerszeiten.
Nachdem ich vertrauen zu größeren Ködern gewonnen habe hat  sich das mit Untermaßigen und tief geschlugten Haken erledigt.

Nu aber zurück zum Thema Industrieller Fischfang kann nicht gut sein, vorallem wenn Tonnenweise "Beifang" wieder tot ins Meer
gekippt wird.
Auch wird bei dieser Art der Fischerei sehr kurzfristig gedacht Industrie halt möglichst schnell viel Profit scheißegal was nach uns
passiert.



Gruß Frank


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Februar 2022)

Die Aussage von Sea-Schepart ist begründbar, wenn der Artikel vom AB so stimmt.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das mit dem vergraben wurde uns damals auch erzählt (mitte 90er) bislang hatte ich erst 2 mal das Problem mit Hechten,
> das war aber auch noch zu Junganglerszeiten.
> Nachdem ich vertrauen zu größeren Ködern gewonnen habe hat  sich das mit Untermaßigen und tief geschlugten Haken erledigt.
> 
> ...


Gerade große Kunstköder verursachen manchmal die schlimmsten Verletzungen. Riesenhaken im Kiemenbogen mit starken Blutungen oder der Hake kommt fast aus dem Auge raus.

Eigentlich müssten Kameras an Board dieser Industrieboote sein, die von der Anlandung bis zur Verarbeitung alles aufnehmen. Diese Videos müssten dann sofort per Funk auf Server von Behörden hochgeladen werden.

Dann würden diese Industrieboote nachhaltiger und kontrollierter Fischen als die unauffälligen vielen Kleinboote. Technisch wäre das kein Problem.


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Februar 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssten Kameras an Board dieser Industrieboote sein, die von der Anlandung bis zur Verarbeitung alles aufnehmen. Diese Videos müssten dann sofort per Funk auf Server von Behörden hochgeladen werden.


Eine sehr gute Idee  
Am besten sofort Life ins Internet, ohne Filter unzensiert so das jeder sieht was auf hoher See geschieht und nicht nur große 
Trawler auch kleine Fischerboote.


Gruß Frank


----------



## thanatos (10. Februar 2022)

alles Spekulationen - die Industriefischerei ist nun mal auf optimale Gewinne getrimmt -
Aus verlässlicher Quelle ( Hochseefischer auf eben so einem Pott ) weiß ich 
das der unerwünschte Beifang über Bord geht , anderseits ist es auch vorgekommen das 
durch ein technisches Problem die Kühlung ausgefallen ist so , das der Fisch verdorben war -
" war ne sau Arbeit alles leer zu machen und zu reinigen , hat uns fast ne Woche gekostet
das wieder rein zu bekommen "
Ja essen wollen wir alle ..........


----------

